# tabelle wird nach oben gescrollt?



## javama (1. August 2013)

hallo
Ich habe eine lange Tabelle mit 15 Spalten die gescrollt werden kann. In den Zellen sind Checkboxen .
Scrolle ich nun in der Tabelle ganz nach unten, ich klicke dann auf einen dieser Checkboxen, dann ist die Tabelle ganz nach oben gescrollt!
Das will ich so nicht haben.
Gibts dafür eine Einstellung, einen Parameter oder eine Funktion? 
danke im voraus


----------



## tombe (1. August 2013)

Gibt es die Seite irgendwo im Netz zu sehen oder den Code. Ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was da bei dir passiert.


----------



## javama (1. August 2013)

Bsp

```
<tr valign="bottom"> <td align="left" height="22">19.05.2004</td>
<td align="left" class="td_underl"><a class="link" href="concerts_mexican.html">Mexican, Ellmau</a></td>
<td align="right">
<a class="link" href="create_auto_gallery.php?path=images/concerts/2004-05-19_Mexican/&amp;headtext=Mexican+in+Ellmau,+am+19.05.2004">Fo to-Gallery</a></td>
</tr>
```


----------



## tombe (1. August 2013)

Also ich sehe hier zumindest mal keine Checkbox und auch keine 15 Spalten.

Deshalb gehe ich davon aus das es nur ein kleiner Teil eine Zeile ist und schon gar nicht die komplette Tabelle.

Im obigen Code ist nichts enthalten was das Scrollen auslöst. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, das einer der hier nicht sichtbaren Links bzw. ein Javascript in Verbindung mit den Checkboxen ein Sprunganker innerhalb der Seite ist!?


----------



## javama (1. August 2013)

könnte vielleicht daran liegen!


----------



## tombe (1. August 2013)

> könnte das sein



Ist das eine Frage oder soll es eine Feststellung sein?

Was dieser Code bewirkt  kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, er gibt wohl die (zusätzlichen) Zellen in der Tabelle aus!?

Hast du die Seite selber erstellt oder hast du nur den Quelltext? Wenn du sie selber erstellt hast, musst du doch wissen ob und wo es eine Funktion gibt mit der die Seite neu positioniert wird.


----------



## javama (1. August 2013)

ich möchte, dass die ausgewählte Checkbox den Focus behält. dann wird es nicht mehr nach oben gescrollt.
geht das irgendwie ?


----------



## tombe (1. August 2013)

Sorry, aber zumindest ich kann dir so nicht helfen.

Du stellst hier kleine Codeschnipsel rein und schreibst Kommentare dazu die nichts aussagen. Fragen die man dir stellt beantwortest du nicht.

Wenn eine Checkbox oder sonst ein Element ausgewählt wird, dann behält es so lange den Fokus bis der Anwender etwas anderes auswählt oder bis irgendeine Funktion, ein Ereignis daran etwas ändert.

Deshalb also nochmal: Wenn du die Seite selber erstellt hast, dann müsstest du wissen was der Auslöser für das verschieben der Seite ist. Zumindest hast du den Quelltext und kannst prüfen welche deartigen Funktionen vorhanden sind. Wenn die Seite von jemand anderem erstellt wurde, dann musst du ihn fragen!

Denn mit dem was du hier für Angaben gemacht hast kann man noch nicht einmal raten woran es liegt.


----------

